# Chlorambucil Metronomic -- anyone with Experience or knowledge



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't have any knowledge about those cancers or the chemo but I just wanted to send you good wishes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, sending my prayers, hope someone will be able to share.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't have any experience with the cancers, but my cat was on Chlorambucil for leukemia. She didn't have any side effects and did really well on the meds.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is Harley doing? Sending positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seeing this now. My girl, Penny is on Metronomic chemotherapy right now for her fibrosarcoma, and she has been able to enjoy life still. 

She is actually currently on chlorambucil as well. She has been on that for a little over a month now. We did have her on cytoxin for quite a few months before chlorambucil, but she got an irritated bladder from it and we had to stop the chemo. (a side effect from that type of chemo) We do believe that the cytoxin was working when she was on it. Unfortunately when we stopped the chemo, the tumor started growing again. So we started her on chlorambucil, and right now it is to soon to tell what it may be doing with the tumor. I can tell you that there have been no major side effects. She has been a bit more tired though. 

The thing I like with metronomic chemotherapy, is that it is pill form that you can do from home. I also like that there are no major side effects and the dogs can still enjoy life. It is so new out that I think the vets are still experimenting with it as well.

My thoughts go out to you, a lot of us have been through what you’re going through, and know how it feels. Do not hesitate to ask any questions, we are all here for you. Try to take things day by day, and make sure that you do something enjoyable with your pup every day.

Sending positive thoughts.

Here is the link for the thread I have going on Metronomic Chemotherapy in general, and Penny's progress with it. Your welcome to add your experience there as well:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...etrievers/106719-metronomic-chemotherapy.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KathyL*

KathyL

I am sorry I have no information on this, but I will be praying for your baby!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

*Harley Update*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> How is Harley doing? Sending positive thoughts and prayers.


Thank you for asking. He is doing pretty good. He just finished the first two weeks of metronomic chemo (he is on chlorambucil) and I took him in to his regular vet for bloodworks this morning. Hopefully this will be OK and then the oncologist will refill the prescription and continue the chemo. I am in Wisconsin and right now the biggest problem is the heat this summer. He isn't outside as much as he usually is and it really seems to depress him. 

Your thoughts and prayers are much appreciated. Thank you again.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lucky Penny, thank you for your post. Harley just finished the first two weeks on chlorambucil and this morning he had bloodworks to see if he can continue. I should heard back from the oncologist tomorrow and hoping bloodworks looks good. He has tolerated the meds really well. I follow a lot of dogs on the Tripawd site and many do have problems with the cytoxin. Harley has a huge infiltrative lipoma on his front limb and was supposed to undergo an amputation late May when they discovered the two tumors on his lungs and the surgery was canceled that morning. He is a rescue about 8 just the happiest golden I ever had. I lost two other goldens to cancer and was hoping to enjoy him well into his "golden" years but it does not look like that will happen. Good luck with your Penny.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Harley is doing pretty good. I hope today's bloodworks results were good so he can continue with treatment. Prayers for sweet Harley.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope news are good, sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

*Harley's Bloodworks*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am glad Harley is doing pretty good. I hope today's bloodworks results were good so he can continue with treatment. Prayers for sweet Harley.


Harley's bloodworks were OK to continue on the chlorambucil, so he will continue for another two weeks and then goes back in again to recheck bloodworks and have a chest xray to see if the chemo has had any effect on the lung tumors. :crossfing

Keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

YAY for bloodworks being good!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Harley's bloodworks were OK to continue treatment. Will keep sweet Harley in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope sweet Harley is doing well. He is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mita (Dec 29, 2014)

is chlorambucil to be administered with food or on empty stomach ? pls give inputs


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

mita said:


> is chlorambucil to be administered with food or on empty stomach ? pls give inputs


 Sorry it has been so long, hope KathyL will have some advice for you.


----------

